# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل درس خواندن روی زمین

## ali21

سلام دوستان,
بنده به طور وحشتناکی عادت دارم روی زمین درس بخونم , بعضی وقتا هم خیلی زود رو زمین خسته میشم , میز و صندلی هم دارم ولی اصلا باهاش حال نمیکنم! انگار سلول انفرادی زندانه!
به نظرتون چه کار کنم ?

----------


## Amin ZD

دراز نکش روی زمین اینطوری خوابت میگیره 
یدونه میز تحریر از اینا بگیر مشکلت حل میشه

منم یه نوع دیگه این مشکلو داشتم ! رو زمین خوابم میگرفت پشت میز مطالعه هم پاهام اذیت میشد ( ریا نشه قدم بالای 180 هه )

----------


## ali21

دوست عزیز بنده هم مثل شما قد بلندم , میزی که شما معرفی کردید چند تا مشکل داره : 1_ باعث میشه کمر ادم کمی خم بشه ( داخل شکل هم ادمه خم شده) 2_ گردن ادم نابود میشه 3_چهاز زانو باید نشست که من چون قد بلندم نمیتونم
رو زمین فقط کمر آدم نابود میشه ولی گردن کمتر!!

----------


## ali21

احساس میکنم اکثر دانش اموزان رو زمین درس میخونن, این طور نیست?

----------


## magicboy

اره منم با میز حال نمیکنم دراز میکشم رو تخت خیلی میچسبه اصلا هم خواب اور نیس

----------


## ali21

همه میگن رو زمین درس نخونید , ولی نمیشه ترکش کرد من بهش معتاد شدم

----------


## Mr Sky

> دراز نکش روی زمین اینطوری خوابت میگیره 
> یدونه میز تحریر از اینا بگیر مشکلت حل میشه
> 
> منم یه نوع دیگه این مشکلو داشتم ! رو زمین خوابم میگرفت پشت میز مطالعه هم پاهام اذیت میشد ( ریا نشه قدم بالای 180 هه )


نظر من هم روی استفاده از این میزه......حواست جمع درسه
.

----------


## N3DA

اون سلول انفرادی زندان رو که فرمودین شاید به خاطر تعلق خاطرتون به فرار از زندانه،من زخم بستر گرفتم سر این سریال تا تموم شد  :Yahoo (56): 
اما جدا از این حرفا یه چنتا پیشنهاد میدم امیدوارم مفید واقع شه
یک:اون میزی که دوستمون بالا معرفی کرد عکسشم گذاشت،چیز مفیدیه به نظرم.البته اونم باید درست استفاده شه.یعنی خیلی خم نشین روی کتاب و اینا.اما اگه عادت کنین به میزتون دیگه نیازی نیس خرج بیخودی کنین
دو:تغییر دکوراسیون!آره اگه براتون مقدوره جای میزتون رو عوض کنین!خیلیا روحیشون عوض میشه وقتی وسایلشون رو جا به جا میکنن.
سه:درسایی که دوس دارین و روش کاملا مسلطین رو پشت میز بخونین...هر روز شده نیم ساعت خودتون رو موظف کنین که پشت میز درس بخونین.آروم آروم زیادش کنین.چون علاوه یر اینکه رو زمین آدم خوابش میگیره،بعد ها کمر درد و گردن دردو هزار جور درد دیگه خدایی نکرده گریبانگیرتون میشه که خب تو این وانفسای کنکور باید برین سراغ فیزیوتراپی و دکتر و اینا.بعد هم زندگی که همش کنکور نیس.بعد کنکور اگه به این همین روال پیش برین کلا ستون فقراتتون یه فرم بدی به خودش میگیره که خب حتی اگه دکتر مهندس هم بشین دیگه اعتماد به نفستون رو از دست میدین.اینی که میگم الکی نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Black

> اره منم با میز حال نمیکنم دراز میکشم رو تخت خیلی میچسبه اصلا هم خواب اور نیس


خدایی رو تخت که نمیشه
زیر کتاب نرمه آدم مور مورش میشه :Yahoo (4): 
طاق بازم دراز بکشی لامپ میره تو چشت

----------


## daniad

من همین امروز یه پوزیشن کشف کردم خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (20): 
رو به پهلو دراز میکشین بعد دستتونو از کتف تا آرنج روی زمین تکیه میدین و کف دستتون زیر سرتون تکیه گاه میشه بعد یه بالش (بالشت؟) از رون مثلصی که دستتون بوجود میاره رد میکنید و سرتون رو روش میزارینپد یعنی همزمان هم دستتون هم بالش (ت) تکیه گاه نرم سرتون میشه و اینطور به دستتون فشار نمیاد و گردنتون هم درد نمیگیره 
در این روش برای راحتی کتف و کلا تنتون سعی کنید یه دشک (تشک) زیرتون پهن کنید 
اینم رسم شکل

----------


## ali21

> من همین امروز یه پوزیشن کشف کردم خیلی خوبه  رو به پهلو دراز میکشین بعد دستتونو از کتف تا آرنج روی زمین تکیه میدین و کف دستتون زیر سرتون تکیه گاه میشه بعد یه بالش (بالشت؟) از رون مثلصی که دستتون بوجود میاره رد میکنید و سرتون رو روش میزارینپد یعنی همزمان هم دستتون هم بالش (ت) تکیه گاه نرم سرتون میشه و اینطور به دستتون فشار نمیاد و گردنتون هم درد نمیگیره  در این روش برای راحتی کتف و کلا تنتون سعی کنید یه دشک (تشک) زیرتون پهن کنید  اینم رسم شکل


 دوسد عزیز روشی که گفتید رو خود من هم تا حالا امتحان کردم ولی منظورتون رو دقیق نگرفتم اگه ممکنه یه شکل دیگه بکشید , فک کنم این. با روش اون سمتی از بدن که به سمت بالشته بعد از بیست دقیقه مثل کباب کوبیده کوفته میشه...

----------


## Arefj

من ميز و صندلي دارم 
وقتي ميشينم خون جمع ميشه تو پاهام خيلي بده 
بعد رو زمين هم كه كمر ادم درد ميگيره كلا سخته درس خوندن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## N3DA

> من همین امروز یه پوزیشن کشف کردم خیلی خوبه 
> رو به پهلو دراز میکشین بعد دستتونو از کتف تا آرنج روی زمین تکیه میدین و کف دستتون زیر سرتون تکیه گاه میشه بعد یه بالش (بالشت؟) از رون مثلصی که دستتون بوجود میاره رد میکنید و سرتون رو روش میزارینپد یعنی همزمان هم دستتون هم بالش (ت) تکیه گاه نرم سرتون میشه و اینطور به دستتون فشار نمیاد و گردنتون هم درد نمیگیره 
> در این روش برای راحتی کتف و کلا تنتون سعی کنید یه دشک (تشک) زیرتون پهن کنید 
> اینم رسم شکل


وجدانا خیلی پیچیده توضیح دادین،من همون اولش اون دستی که زیر سرم بود در رفت شستم رفت تو چِشَم  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Black

چرخشی بخونین
اول میز
بعد نشسته
بعدش خوابیده
و چرخه رو تکرار کنین

اونی ـم که میگفت پشت میز خسته میشه یه سوال
اگه سر سیستم باشی بازم خسته میشی؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Orwell

> من همین امروز یه پوزیشن کشف کردم خیلی خوبه 
> رو به پهلو دراز میکشین بعد دستتونو از کتف تا آرنج روی زمین تکیه میدین و کف دستتون زیر سرتون تکیه گاه میشه بعد یه بالش (بالشت؟) از رون مثلصی که دستتون بوجود میاره رد میکنید و سرتون رو روش میزارینپد یعنی همزمان هم دستتون هم بالش (ت) تکیه گاه نرم سرتون میشه و اینطور به دستتون فشار نمیاد و گردنتون هم درد نمیگیره 
> در این روش برای راحتی کتف و کلا تنتون سعی کنید یه دشک (تشک) زیرتون پهن کنید 
> اینم رسم شکل


داداش قدر خودتو بدون من اگه استعداد تورو تو نقاشی داشتم الان تابلو فرشهام تو موزه های پاریس با مبالغ هنگفتی میلیون دلاری بفروش میرسیدن  :Yahoo (76):  گردن طرف عین گردن زرافس

تازه این مورد بماند که دست چپ بنده خدا دقیقا شکل کرم پلاناریا رو تو ذهن ادم تداعی میکنه  :Yahoo (76): 

رفع اسپم: ولی بی شوخی این مدل خوندن رو زیاد توصیه نمیکنم. اگر حتی یه مقدار خسته باشین اینجوری زود حس خوابیدن بهتون دست میده

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

خب هرجور راحتی بخون,مگه رو زمین درس خوندن بده؟!

بودن رتبه برتر هایی که میگفتن خوابیده تو تخت خواب درس میخوندیم چون اونطوری راحتتر بودیم

----------


## Simon2

من راه ميرم و درس مي خونم نمي دونم تو خوابگاه بايد چيكار كنم

----------


## daniad

خوب بزارید توضیحات تکمیلی بدم 
ببینین تو اون روشی که گفتم دست غیر تخصصیتون میره زیر سرتون که کتاب رو بزارید جلوتون و با دست تخصصی هم بنویسید 

اینو در نظر بگیرید 
حالا از پشت یه بالش(ت) هول بدین لای دست و سر که نصفش وسط باشه و نصفش همون پشت سرتون بمونه 
اینطوری هر وقت حوصلتونم سر رفت میتونید غل بخورین روی کمر و سرتونو بزارین رو بالش(ت) و به سقف خیره شید 
تازه من پیشنهاد میکنم تو این پزیشن پشتتون یه دیوار و پشتی ام باشه که از پشت هم تکیه گاه داشته باشید  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ali21

این طوری ادم احساس میکنه سرش رو از اون سمتی که دست زیرشه با دریل سوراخ کردن بعد مغزش ذاره از اون سمته دبگه بیرون میریزه!

----------


## Mr Sky

هر طور درس میخونید ،ورزش حتما داشته باشید .اینطوری دیگه بدنتون  احساس کفتگی و درد نمیکنه ...مثلا برید بیرون روپایی بزنید ..یا برید بدوید...یا تو خونه شنا برید....

----------


## Mr Sky

> هر طور درس میخونید ،ورزش حتما داشته باشید .اینطوری دیگه بدنتون  احساس کفتگی و درد نمیکنه ...مثلا برید بیرون روپایی بزنید ..یا برید بدوید...یا تو خونه شنا برید....


البته دخترا چون محدودا میتونن ظرف بشورن .

----------


## sadafmaral

> دراز نکش روی زمین اینطوری خوابت میگیره 
> یدونه میز تحریر از اینا بگیر مشکلت حل میشه
> فایل پیوست 40938
> منم یه نوع دیگه این مشکلو داشتم ! رو زمین خوابم میگرفت پشت میز مطالعه هم پاهام اذیت میشد ( ریا نشه قدم بالای 180 هه )


واقعا قدت بالای صدو هشتاده خخ

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Alireza.arvin

همون میز تحریر که دوستمون گفتن رو می تونین به شکل دیگه استفاده کنید که خیلی خوبه .
تکیه بدید به دیوار یا هر چیز دیگه . بعد پاهاتون رو دراز کنید و از زیر میز تحریر رد کنید . حالا میز تحریر رو بکشید به طرف شکمتون و دیگه لذت ببرید .

----------


## magicboy

> خب هرجور راحتی بخون,مگه رو زمین درس خوندن بده؟!
> 
> بودن رتبه برتر هایی که میگفتن خوابیده تو تخت خواب درس میخوندیم چون اونطوری راحتتر بودیم


عا مثلا خودم الگوم همونان ^_^

----------


## Alireza.arvin

یه چیزی تو این مایه ها :

----------


## magicboy

> یه چیزی تو این مایه ها :


من از این میزا هم دارم کنار میز اصلیم
 خودت امتحان کردی راحتی؟؟

----------


## matrooke

اول که دیدم عنوان تاپیک رو فکر کردم مشکلت توی درس زمین شناسیه  :Yahoo (20): 
منم مشکل تو رو دارم.
میشینم سر صندلی بعد مدتی حس میکنم یه انرژی تو پامه که نمیتونم بشیم. 
داداش سر صندلی یه بالشت بزار پشت کمرت ت صافه صاف بشه.
دکور کنارت رو تغییر بده .میز رو مرتب کن 
اگرم خیلی خسته شدی بلند شو دوری تو خونه بزن انرژی تخلیه کن یا یکم رو زمین بخون

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> من از این میزا هم دارم کنار میز اصلیم
>  خودت امتحان کردی راحتی؟؟


خیلی خوبه . آره خودم استفاده می کنم راحت راحتم .

----------


## -Morteza-

> دراز نکش روی زمین اینطوری خوابت میگیره 
> یدونه میز تحریر از اینا بگیر مشکلت حل میشه
> فایل پیوست 40938
> منم یه نوع دیگه این مشکلو داشتم ! رو زمین خوابم میگرفت پشت میز مطالعه هم پاهام اذیت میشد ( ریا نشه قدم بالای 180 هه )


منم اینو دارم .خیلی خوبه

----------


## Armaghan

سلام   منم نمیتونم پشت  میز و صندلی پایه بلند درس بخونم کمردرد میگیرم. سایتی جایی سراغ دارید که این میزها رو بشه اینترنتی ازشون خرید؟ توی فروشگاههای  شهر ما گیر نمیاد.

----------


## Milad98

> هر طور درس میخونید ،ورزش حتما داشته باشید .اینطوری دیگه بدنتون  احساس کفتگی و درد نمیکنه ...مثلا برید بیرون روپایی بزنید ..یا برید بدوید...یا تو خونه شنا برید....


روپایی رو خوب اومدی!

----------


## ali21

من اینطوری درس میخونم ولی یه بالش هم زیر دستام میذارم!

----------


## laleh74

> اره منم با میز حال نمیکنم دراز میکشم رو تخت خیلی میچسبه اصلا هم خواب اور نیس


روی تخت درس خوندن اشتباهه...چون آدم رو تخت میخوابه
و به نوعی شرطی شده که با نشستن رو تخت بخوابه

----------


## laleh74

فقط کافیه عادت کنید....
منم تا پارسال رو زمین میخوندم...کمرم خیلی اذیت میشد
اما امسال گفتم یا میز یا هیچی...
اگه اتاقم باشم پشت میز میخونم...اگه نه رو همون میزای کوتاه که صفحه اول عکسش بود :Yahoo (4):  
رو زمین خوندن اصلا خوب نیس

----------


## bs756

منم عادت دارم دراز کش درس بخونم.واسه یه مدت سعی کردم رو میز بخونم ولی هرچه کردم عادت نکردم به میز!دوباره برگشتم به همون استراتژی دراز کش :Yahoo (1): تنها مشکلش اینه که نهاااایت 10 دقیقه چرتم میگیره ولی بعدش خوب میشه!یعنی خوابم نمیگیره دیگه.در کل راضیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Majesty

هه...یادش به خیر...شب امتحان :Yahoo (2): دراز میکشیدم رو تخت درس میخوندم :Yahoo (2): میخوابیدم...یهویی پا میشدم میدیدم 1 ساعت خوابیدم کتاب هم زیر تخته :Yahoo (19): هعی...البته امسال دیگه شوخی نیست :Yahoo (4): باید ترک عادت کرد :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Dr

من دقیقاً مثل علیرضا آروین درس میخونم  :Yahoo (76): 
خیلی عالیه!

----------


## mobin9898

یعنی شما میگید بهتره پشت میز درس بخونیم
چرا دراز کش بده

----------


## Mr.Dr

> یعنی شما میگید بهتره پشت میز درس بخونیم
> چرا دراز کش بده


من همه ی روش ها رو واسه درس خوندن امتحان کردم!
دراز کش خوابت میگیره  :Yahoo (31): 
مثلاً شب داری درس میخونی، یهو میبینی صبح شده  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr Sky

> یعنی شما میگید بهتره پشت میز درس بخونیم
> چرا دراز کش بده


دراز کش که خیلی ضایع هست ...مال دوران ابتدایه

----------


## Mr Sky

> من دقیقاً مثل علیرضا آروین درس میخونم 
> خیلی عالیه!


اینطوری میز خیلی عقب میاد که...امتحان کردم حال نداد

----------


## mobin9898

> دراز کش که خیلی ضایع هست ...مال دوران ابتدایه


فقط به خاطر این حرفه تاثیرگذار از این به بعد پشت میز میخونم

----------


## Lara27

> دراز نکش روی زمین اینطوری خوابت میگیره 
> یدونه میز تحریر از اینا بگیر مشکلت حل میشه
> فایل پیوست 40938
> منم یه نوع دیگه این مشکلو داشتم ! رو زمین خوابم میگرفت پشت میز مطالعه هم پاهام اذیت میشد ( ریا نشه قدم بالای 180 هه )




خم کردن زانو اصلا خوب نیس برای همین میگن روی زمین نشینید به این حالت و از مبل برای نشستن استفاده کنید 
آرتروز زانو میاره انقدر خمش کنی. بهترین حالت همون میز و صندلیه
اگه قدتون بلنده زیر پایه های میز یه چی بذارید ارتفاعش بیشتر بشه چون هر کسی ارتفاع میزش و صندلیش به قدش بستگی داره و باید خودش تنظیمش کنه 
خم گردن هم خیلی بده 
یه طوری باید باشه که نه کمر خم باشه نه گردن خیلی راحت بشین و بخون . 
اوایل سخته ولی بعد عادت میکنی 
خسته شدی چند تا حرکت کششی بکن حالت خوب میشه 
من با همین حرکات کششی کلی چربی سوزوندم و وزن کم کردم . کلا حرکات کششی خیلی حال میده خستگی ادم در میره .
خلاصه این بهترین حالتیه که گفتم

من همشو امتحان کردم.
دراز کش هم به کمر فشار میاد و گودی کمرو بیشتر میکنه هم گردن رو نابود میکنه هم بیشتر از اینکه بخونی ، میخوابی .در واقع میشه گفت وسط خواب یه مطالعه ای هم میشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Lara27

> من همین امروز یه پوزیشن کشف کردم خیلی خوبه 
> رو به پهلو دراز میکشین بعد دستتونو از کتف تا آرنج روی زمین تکیه میدین و کف دستتون زیر سرتون تکیه گاه میشه بعد یه بالش (بالشت؟) از رون مثلصی که دستتون بوجود میاره رد میکنید و سرتون رو روش میزارینپد یعنی همزمان هم دستتون هم بالش (ت) تکیه گاه نرم سرتون میشه و اینطور به دستتون فشار نمیاد و گردنتون هم درد نمیگیره 
> در این روش برای راحتی کتف و کلا تنتون سعی کنید یه دشک (تشک) زیرتون پهن کنید 
> اینم رسم شکل 
> فایل پیوست 40940




بعد چند ماه از استفاده از این روش ابتکاری به یه مرکز تصویر برداری مراجعه کرده و عکس ستون فقرات خود را مشاهده بفرمایید . قطعا تغییرات زیادی رو مشاهده میکنید.
این چه روشیه برادر من؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

> من ميز و صندلي دارم 
> وقتي ميشينم خون جمع ميشه تو پاهام خيلي بده 
> بعد رو زمين هم كه كمر ادم درد ميگيره كلا سخته درس خوندن


زیر پاتون یه چهارپایه بذارید حتما . اینجوری خیلی بهتره .

----------


## waffen ss

سلام من کلا روی تخت میخوابم و میخونم. یک حالی میده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

به کامپیوترش دقت نکنید فکر کنید داره درس میخونه  :Yahoo (4):  . بهترین فرم همینه

----------


## mahsa92

پس به اين نتيجه ميرسيم ٩٠٪ بچه ها رو زمين درس ميخونن



Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Amin ZD

> خم کردن زانو اصلا خوب نیس برای همین میگن روی زمین نشینید به این حالت و از مبل برای نشستن استفاده کنید 
> آرتروز زانو میاره انقدر خمش کنی. بهترین حالت همون میز و صندلیه
> اگه قدتون بلنده زیر پایه های میز یه چی بذارید ارتفاعش بیشتر بشه چون هر کسی ارتفاع میزش و صندلیش به قدش بستگی داره و باید خودش تنظیمش کنه 
> خم گردن هم خیلی بده 
> یه طوری باید باشه که نه کمر خم باشه نه گردن خیلی راحت بشین و بخون . 
> اوایل سخته ولی بعد عادت میکنی 
> خسته شدی چند تا حرکت کششی بکن حالت خوب میشه 
> من با همین حرکات کششی کلی چربی سوزوندم و وزن کم کردم . کلا حرکات کششی خیلی حال میده خستگی ادم در میره .
> خلاصه این بهترین حالتیه که گفتم
> ...


شما 4 زانو نشین ! 
پاهاتو دراز کن ... 
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Lara27

> شما 4 زانو نشین ! 
> پاهاتو دراز کن ...


این که سخت تره ادم انگار زندانی شده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## eli94

فک کردم تاپیک زمین شناسی...اومده بودم کمک :Yahoo (117):

----------


## khaan

نشستن تنها راه صحیح درس خوندن هست به جز اون هر کاری کنین بخشی از تمرکزتون کاهش پیدا میکنه.

----------


## Majesty

عاغا راه رفتن چیه؟؟؟من عادت دارم راه برم درس بخونم...البته تو درسای حفظی و درسایی که نیاز دارم واسه خودم توضیح بدم تا یاد بگیرم
بده عایا؟؟؟چه کنم ترک عادت کنم؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## سرور1999

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## magicboy

> پس به اين نتيجه ميرسيم ٩٠٪ بچه ها رو زمين درس ميخونن
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2



دوست عزیز من کتابخونه ام که میرم بیشتر بچه ها رو زمین درس میخونن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## niـhan

دراز بکش وقتی حس کردی خابت گرفته بلند شو قدم بزن بعدش برو ی جای دیگه بشین دوباره خسته شدی دراز بکش و این چرخه رو ادامه بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

توی تلویزیون گفت که :
کسایی که رو زمین درس میخونن 3تا4برابر فراموشی دارند
.
کسایی که تو رخت خواب یا تخت یا دراز کشیده درس میخونن 5تا 6برابر فراموشی دارند
.
کسایی که راه میرن و درس میخونن 7تا8برابر فراموشی دارند
.
"نسبت به کسایی که رو میز یا همین میز هایی که حال 4پایه دارند"

----------


## 7p7

هر جور راحت ترى بايد بخونى ، چند وقت پيش يكي از رتبه هاي تك رقمي رياضي تو تلويزيونميگفت من كه راحت درس ميخوندم و هر جور كه راحت تر بودم مينشستم يا دراز كشيده ميخوندم
درس خوندن خودش اونقدر سخت هست كه نخواد با فشار آوردن به خودت سختترش كنى
مشاورها ميگن كلا وقتى درسيو ميخونين باهاش حال كنين مثلا وقتى مطلبيو خوندين با زبان خودتون تكرارش كنين و سخت نگيرين البته نه اينكه جديت به خرج ندي

----------


## ali21

صندلی های هواپیما جون میده برا درس خوندن , باید با اره ببریش بیاریش تو خونه نصبش کنی ! والا  بخدا...100% تضمینی , امتحان کنید مشتری میشید.  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rez657

3اقا
اقا به نظر من بشینی بخونی بهتره اما پشت میز هم کمر ادم درد میگیره اونجوری ک ما می خونیم  بالای 12 ساعت 
اما راه رفت بده چون نصف فکرت اینه ااا نخورم ب دیوار   :Yahoo (56):  این چیه زیر پام   خلاصه بخونی بهتر اما از 12 شب ب بعد اگه می خاین بخونیین حفظی سبک مث لغت  بعد راه برین چون خوابتون نمیاد  البته من میخوابم 12 ب بعد صبح می خونم

----------


## mahsa92

> دوست عزیز من کتابخونه ام که میرم بیشتر بچه ها رو زمین درس میخونن


چطوري؟!!
مگه ميشه؟؟
يه زمانب اينقد دلم ميخواس ميرم كنابخونه يه تيكه موكت كوچيك ببرم همونجا دارز بكشم بخونم (فقط بخاطر جو ساكتش چون من خوابگاهي بودم شلوغ بود)


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Amiiin

من راه میرم واسه حفظیا 
چیکار کنم ؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## lily7

> من راه میرم واسه حفظیا 
> چیکار کنم ؟


منم برای حفظیات راه میرم 
به نظرم تاثیر + در یادگیریم داره

----------


## magicboy

> چطوري؟!!
> مگه ميشه؟؟
> يه زمانب اينقد دلم ميخواس ميرم كنابخونه يه تيكه موكت كوچيك ببرم همونجا دارز بكشم بخونم (فقط بخاطر جو ساكتش چون من خوابگاهي بودم شلوغ بود)
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


خو کتابخونه ی ما به پالاز موکت مجهز بود خخخ
ابسرد کنم کنار من بود اب جوشم داشت یه اتاق هم تهش بود خسته میشدم میرفتم میخوابیدم 
 کتابخونه واقعی نبود بغل مسجد درستش کردن یه سالن بود کتاب درسی هم نداشت ولی در کل راضی کننده بود

----------


## lily7

> خو کتابخونه ی ما به پالاز موکت مجهز بود خخخ
> ابسرد کنم کنار من بود اب جوشم داشت یه اتاق هم تهش بود خسته میشدم میرفتم میخوابیدم 
>  کتابخونه واقعی نبود بغل مسجد درستش کردن یه سالن بود کتاب درسی هم نداشت ولی در کل راضی کننده بود


چقدر خوب بوده  :Yahoo (1):  ایده ال بوده در حقیقت .
یکی از مشکلات من برای درس خوندن اینه که یا باید دراز بکشم یا راه برم ! پس نمیتونم از کتابخونه و سالن مطالعات استفاده کنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## magicboy

> چقدر خوب بوده  ایده ال بوده در حقیقت .
> یکی از مشکلات من برای درس خوندن اینه که یا باید دراز بکشم یا راه برم ! پس نمیتونم از کتابخونه و سالن مطالعات استفاده کنم


همچین ایده ال هم نبود
 همش بچه ها تو حیاط مسجد بازی میکردن صدای کولرشم رو اعصاب بود اون اتاقشم پر از کتاب و میزو صندلی بود 
 ولی در کل خوب بود چون همه میشناختیم همه هم با لباس راحت میومدن
هرچند امسال خونه میخونم

----------


## lily7

> همچین ایده ال هم نبود
>  همش بچه ها تو حیاط مسجد بازی میکردن صدای کولرشم رو اعصاب بود اون اتاقشم پر از کتاب و میزو صندلی بود 
>  ولی در کل خوب بود چون همه میشناختیم همه هم با لباس راحت میومدن
> هرچند امسال خونه میخونم


ان شاء ... امسال نتیجه دلخواهتون رو میگیرید .
من وقتی کنکوری بودم چند روز رفتم کتابخونه , مسیرش خیلی طولانی بود  ... ترجیح دادم تو خونه با وجود سر و صدا و شلوغی درس بخونم .

----------


## magicboy

> ان شاء ... امسال نتیجه دلخواهتون رو میگیرید .
> من وقتی کنکوری بودم چند روز رفتم کتابخونه , مسیرش خیلی طولانی بود  ... ترجیح دادم تو خونه با وجود سر و صدا و شلوغی درس بخونم .


اره بجز اینا مشکل ناهار و شام و عصرونه هم بود تو تا 11 شب کتابخونه بودم
ممنون شما هم موفق باشید

----------


## masood2013

> من راه میرم واسه حفظیا 
> چیکار کنم ؟





> منم برای حفظیات راه میرم 
> به نظرم تاثیر + در یادگیریم داره


منم برا حفظیا راه میرم،  :Yahoo (76):  هی تو اتاق قدمرو میرم اینور، بعد میرم اونور، یکی اگه ببینه، میگه این پسر دیوونه شده حتما!  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> منم برا حفظیا راه میرم،  هی تو اتاق قدمرو میرم اینور، بعد میرم اونور، یکی اگه ببینه، میگه این پسر دیوونه شده حتما!


حفظی یعنی کدوم درس ها؟

----------


## masood2013

> حفظی یعنی کدوم درس ها؟


حفظی یعنی همه چی، به جز تست زدن.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> حفظی یعنی همه چی، به جز تست زدن.


آخه یه درسی مثل زیست که باید تک تک کلمات درس رو تحلیل کرد و خورد، نمیشه تو راه رفتن خوند که!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## lily7

> منم برا حفظیا راه میرم،  هی تو اتاق قدمرو میرم اینور، بعد میرم اونور، یکی اگه ببینه، میگه این پسر دیوونه شده حتما!


برای منم خیلی موثره  :Yahoo (1): 
مخصوصا موقعی که دارم درس رو مرور میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amiiin

> آخه یه درسی مثل زیست که باید تک تک کلمات درس رو تحلیل کرد و خورد، نمیشه تو راه رفتن خوند که!


والا من از ابتدایی همینطور بودم
همه به غیر ریاضی فیزیک و محاسبات شیمی و زیست[ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## masood2013

> آخه یه درسی مثل زیست که باید تک تک کلمات درس رو تحلیل کرد و خورد، نمیشه تو راه رفتن خوند که!


داداش عادت کنی، مشکلی پیش نمیاد.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zamina

دوستان تو زمین درس خوندن در میز تاشو  بهتره و یا میز مدیریتی که صندلی هم داره من که در میز تاشو درس میخونم در زمین خواب الود میشم  :13:

----------


## ali.sn

> دوستان تو زمین درس خوندن در میز تاشو  بهتره و یا میز مدیریتی که صندلی هم داره من که در میز تاشو درس میخونم در زمین خواب الود میشم


ميز مديريتي

----------


## zamina

> ميز مديريتي


شمادر میز تحریر  ی که صندلی داره درس میخونید کمر درد نمیگیرید :Yahoo (12):

----------

